
New algorithm can predict age and gender from just Twitter profile - jonbaer
https://techxplore.com/news/2019-05-machine-algorithm-age-gender-twitter.html
======
jonbaer
Paper: [http://www.euagendas.org/index.php/2019/05/14/demo-
inference...](http://www.euagendas.org/index.php/2019/05/14/demo-inference-
and-correction/)

